# U.P. opener



## Sampsons_owner (Dec 30, 2005)

Good luck to everyone going on the UP opener. Stay safe and shoot straight. Steve


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Made it up about five scouted for a hour and now cooking some chilli and spam over the fire. Good luck to everyone tomorrow and stay safe.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Good luck guys & gals! Things are looking good for the AM. Make it rain tmrw!


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

U.P.WoodChuck said:


> Good luck guys & gals! Things are looking good for the AM. Make it rain tmrw!


 very surprised by the number of species spotted today and glad I could sit there with binos and watch the different species move and feed. Judgeing by all the wings and quacking I hear right now it may be a barrel burner in the morning.


----------



## The Doob (Mar 4, 2007)

No "barrel burner" where we are at. We haven't seen 10 ducks. The only duck we had come in and bagged was a wood duck that looked like it was hatched a month ago.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Saw way more people than ducks this morning. No wind. Enough mosquito's to drain a guy of blood in minutes. We need a good frost to take care of them.


----------



## Fishfighter (Dec 20, 2009)

Tons of kayakers and hunters showed up this morning .I never fired a shot despite all the ducks I located yesterday .


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Seen a bunch of ducks last night and set up there this morning in hopes that the wind would push the ducks into the calm pocket. Well only seen maybe 30 ducks all morning. Crazy there arent any birds around this area St Mary's. Seen a few birds shot today that sailed out into the water with no recovery attempted. It's sad. Also talked to a a guy that said they dropped 8 only found 2. Not good


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Unreal. There's some treasure hunt going on on the lake we're trying to hunt. Kayaks and canoes everywhere.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Fishfighter said:


> Tons of kayakers and hunters showed up this morning .I never fired a shot despite all the ducks I located yesterday .


We got to our first spot an hour before shooting time and didn't launch. 4 trucks and trailers and couple of trucks that I'm sure are kayak hunters. Burned to the next spot just up the road and same situation. Saw a few ducks and shot at 1 woodie. Swing and a miss. Talked to a guy on the way out said he'd been there since 230AM and they were the 3rd or 4th group there. Crazy. Cant wait till mid October when I usually have anywhere I want to myself and can actually get ducks to work.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

We are on Munuscong. The skeeters are terrible. Not much to speak of for flight birds. We did ok though. Lots of hunters.


----------



## JeffroSoup (Jan 19, 2013)

craigrh13 said:


> We are on Munuscong. The skeeters are terrible. Not much to speak of for flight birds. We did ok though. Lots of hunters.


We hunted there also. Did ok. Shot 9 birds 1st day and 3 this AM. Mixed bag. Few teal, mallards, and woodies with a juvenile canvas back. There were tons of hunters. It seemed the birds already knew the deal. They were mostly All flying high and shy of decoys. Had a few groups come in and some singles that we pass shot to get our birds. It doesn't help when guys start shooting almost 10 minutes early opening morning. Still a good time.


----------



## U.P.WoodChuck (Aug 4, 2018)

Did better this morning. Different area away from the known floodings/marshes. Only one other group hunting it and we never saw them only heard them. Managed a BWT and an eclipse drake mallard. I couldn't hit a damn thing or we would have done a lot better. Mallards decoyed well but the woodies and teal were shy.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

JeffroSoup said:


> We hunted there also. Did ok. Shot 9 birds 1st day and 3 this AM. Mixed bag. Few teal, mallards, and woodies with a juvenile canvas back. There were tons of hunters. It seemed the birds already knew the deal. They were mostly All flying high and shy of decoys. Had a few groups come in and some singles that we pass shot to get our birds. It doesn't help when guys start shooting almost 10 minutes early opening morning. Still a good time.


Awesome! That’s the best report I heard all weekend. The mallards acted extremely intelligent. The skeeters flat out ruined it though. Absolutely terrible.


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

Was anyone hunting over in the Hayward Lake area Menominee County. Just wondering how it was haven't been up there in a few years.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Carpenter Bill said:


> Was anyone hunting over in the Hayward Lake area Menominee County. Just wondering how it was haven't been up there in a few years.


OMG......

Nothing to see here....keep moving...


----------



## Carpenter Bill (Jan 27, 2018)

O ,guss u own the up .what a ja


LoBrass said:


> OMG......
> 
> Nothing to see here....keep moving...


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Never took the safety off.

Learned a few things for next year. Saw a fair amount of birds. Had one mallard buzz the spread at Mach 5. Never even shouldered the gun.

Looking forward to next weekend and home field advantage.

If I have to deal with anymore treasure hunters in relation to this I'm going to scream.

https://www.upi.com/Odd_News/2020/0...ed-for-statewide-treasure-hunt/9271594927716/


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

Relax Francis.

The clue could be taken as..."gollly, LoBrass is being suttle in his approach to guide people from Hayward, bet it's a sweet spot".

Sometimes, people on public forums give suttle clues. 

Yes, I have huntwd Hayward numerous times and have had fun there. No, I don't believe I own any land in the UP or am I protecting a place I haven't hunted in 25 years. 

That was my simple way of saying I have fond memories of the place.......Francis..


----------



## 28hotshot (Jan 31, 2009)

Hunted st marys again this am. Had 3 birds decoy and got all 3, 2 woodies and a greenhead. Seriously only seen 20 birds all morning. Perfect ducky morning but the birds are not there. People really screw it up feeding ducks in the sault. Hundreds of mallards in town. Probably won't be back up to the UP next year


----------

